# Mosses were found in Vietnam. Plx help!



## cotranchau_vn (Nov 18, 2006)

My friend found these mosses on the top of one mountain in Vietnam. I recognized some of them but got lost few. I'm not sure that can grow up in my tank or not. Please help. Thanks











































































































More info: http://thuysinh.org/forum/showthread.php?t=228 (vietnamese)


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

All I can really say is that the third one looks like it might be a _Fissidens_. What you should really do is get in touch with Dr. Tan after taking some really detailed closeups. Collection information and maybe even samples would no doubt help.


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

The 1st is a thallose liverwort, maybe it belongs to the order Metzgeriales. The 11th is a foliose liverwort, it could belong to Plagiochila.

Moss diversity in SE Asia is very high and partly not well researched, and bryologists too often cannot ID mosses after photos but have to examine microscopic characters for ID.

More interesting for aquarium cultivation are mosses and liverworts from waters or at least temporarily flooded sites.


----------

